# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  neuer Star mit Chemo - ja oder nein??

## butterfly

Hallo an alle!

In der Vergangenheit habe im Forum nur noch gelesen, möchte heute aber mal wieder schreiben.

Meinem Mann geht es seit Längerem immer schlechter. Die Chemotherapie mit Taxotere hochdosiert alle drei Wochen haben wir nach 6 Durchgängen abgebrochen, weil die Nebenwirkungen zu stark waren. Eine Therapiepause schaffte eine kurze Erholung. Es folgten dann noch mal zwei Kurse mit Taxotere, die aber noch weniger vertragen wurden.
Der PSA ist mittlerweile auf ungefähr 500 geklettert!

Die Schmerzen der Metastasen werden auch immer stärker, so dass er zusätzlich Temgesic sublingual nimmt, was mir in der Dosierung aber immer noch zu schwach erscheint.

Zwischendurch konnte er nicht mehr laufen, brauchte Gehhilfen. Wir haben über dem Bett und im Bad überall Zieh- und Haltehilfen, damit Christian nicht fällt.
Desweiteren hat er insgesamt über 20 kg abgenommen!
Vor zwei Wochen hat er seine erste Bluttransfusion bekommen, der Hb war auf 7 gesunken.
Die Transfusion ist ihm recht gut bekommen, Hb liegt wieder fast bei 10, wenigstens etwas...!

Der Onkologe hat nun vor, bald mit Taxotere im wöchentlichen Rhythmus zu starten.
Ich frage mich was das noch bringen soll!?
Lohnt sich das wirklich?
Von Lebensqualität ist doch schon seit Längerem kaum noch die Rede.

Ich weiss nicht wie ich die Situation richtig einschätzen soll, seit Sonntag liegt er wieder fast nur im Bett und schläft, hat Schmerzen am ganzen Körper, als wenn sich alles verkrampft. Der Schmerz ist nicht mehr zu lokalisieren, auch die Muskeln tun weh....
Am Sonntag hatte er sogar wieder neurologische Ausfallerscheinungen. Er konnte den rechten Arm nicht mehr steuern, der halbe Oberkörper hat sich von selbst bewegt, ich hatte panische Angst um ihn!

Könnt ihr mir was raten oder irgend wie Stellung nehmen zu meinem Beitrag, ich bin ziemlich verzweifelt!
Gibt es noch HOffnung?

Gruss, butterfly

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo butterfly,

es ist schwer, euch hier noch seriös Mut zu machen. Es ist eine sehr ernste Situation. Wirklich helfen wird auch eine neue Runde Chemo nicht. Du hast gesehen wie Hb, Leukos et al. heruntergehen.

Eine große Schmerzlinderung wäre mit Strontium zu erreichen, dieses würde ich dem Onkologen einmal antragen. 
An den Universitätskliniken wird das auch durchgeführt und kontrolliert. Nur weiß ich nicht, wie mobil dein Mann noch ist. Evtl. läßt sich das auch im Verbund mit einem aufgeschlossenen Onkologen durchführen.

Hierzu findest du auch im Extrakt und Kisp noch einiges.

Ich wünsche euch Beiden das Allerbeste.

----------

